# Basketball at 20th World Maccabiah Games, Israel 2017



## Maccabi USA (Jul 12, 2016)

Maccabi USA is a federally-recognized not-for-profit 501(c)(3) organization that strives to “Build Jewish Pride Through Sports”. We are also one of 38 recognized USOC Multi-Sport Organizations.

www.maccabiusa.com

In July 2017, we will be taking a team of over 1,200 athletes and volunteer staff members to compete at the 20th World Maccabiah Games in Israel under the moniker of “Team USA”. The World Maccabiah Games are the 3rd largest international sporting event in the world, with over 9,000 total participants from 75 nations. Maccabi USA is looking for qualified Jewish basketball players, born 2002 and older, to represent the United States next summer. We will be fielding multiple basketball teams for both men and women, along with multiple 3vs3 teams for the first time in Maccabiah history. Athletes will be placed onto one of the following teams based on age:

Men-

• Juniors (Born 2001-2002)

o Head Coach Adam Ginsburg, Assistant Men’s Basketball Coach at the University of Massachusetts-Amherst

• Youth (Born 1999-2000)

o Head Coach Howard Fisher, Head Men’s Basketball Coach at the College of the Canyons

• Open (Ages 18-34)

o Head Coach Doug Gottlieb, Oklahoma State Men’s Basketball alumni and CBS Sports College Basketball Analyst

• Masters for those 35+

o Head Coach Dr. Ed Wiener, Tennessee Men’s Basketball legend

• Masters for those 45+

o Head Coach Todd Schayes, High School Basketball Coach in Denver

• 3vs3 for all levels

Women-

• Juniors (Born 1999-2002)

o Head Coach is vacant 

• Open (Ages 18-34)

o Head Coach Sherry Levin, New England High School and Prep coach

Over 20 others countries will be fielding teams for basketball!

Tryouts for all teams will be happening over the next few months, and once an individual applies, they will get the exact information for their team. For those interested, applications can be found on our website www.maccabiusa.com. The World Maccabiah Games are truly a life-changing event, and the basketball competition is always one of the highlights. 

For more information, contact Maccabi USA at 215-561-6900 or [email protected].


----------

